# Apple Watch SE et IPhone 8, bon deal ?



## Telogi (22 Avril 2021)

Bonjour
Je possède actuellement un iPhone 8 depuis sa sortie (3 ans je crois x) ) et comme c’est mon anniversaire () j’ai bien envie d’une SE. 
MAIS il y a un mais.. comme j’ai dit j’ai un iPhone 8 qui se fait vieux surtout sur la batterie (77% de capacité) et je voulais savoir si c’était encore bien d’acheter une watch couple à un iPhone 8? Devrais je attendre et acheter un nouvel iPhone puis ensuite une watch ?? 
mer6 !


----------



## edenpulse (22 Avril 2021)

Je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi cette question. Si tu achètes un nouvel iPhone, tu pourras tjrs utiliser ta Watch avec le nouvel iPhone...


----------



## Telogi (23 Avril 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi cette question. Si tu achètes un nouvel iPhone, tu pourras tjrs utiliser ta Watch avec le nouvel iPhone...


Disons que n’ayant pas d’Apple Watch, je ne connais pas son impact sur la batterie d’un iPhone. S’il est trop important, ca ne vaut pas la peine d’en acheter tant que je n’ai pas de nouvel iPhone.


----------



## edenpulse (23 Avril 2021)

Sinon remplacer la batterie chez Apple c’est pas cher et une bonne solution.


----------



## love_leeloo (23 Avril 2021)

j'ai une AW4 Cellular couplée à un iPhone 8.
je ne trouve pas que l'AW est un impact sur mon iPhone.


----------

